# Naturopath? Do you? Don't you? Would you? Wouldn't you?



## Eternal_Howl (Jul 29, 2014)

So, out of the blue I was thinking "I should go see a naturopath". I'm one of those people that generally sticks with conventional medicine, because I already have a medical condition that is 'suppressed' by modern medicine. However, I also believe that it is better to take a more natural approach, if possible, to healthcare. Often modern medicine is designed to 'mask' the symptoms, or treat the symptoms and not treat the underlying cause. Meaning: it's not a cure. Sometimes that's all we need - just to manage the symptoms. 

So, I was wondering: who has seen a naturopath for IBD, Crohn's or UC? 
Would you recommend them? Has anyone seen someone that practices Ayurvedic medicine? Any joy?


----------



## Hope345 (Jul 30, 2014)

I say yes!!!
Our daughter did try all or many of the traditional meds with not much success.   It was a tough or scary decision to take her off of all of the meds knowing that it could get worse,  But it has been the right decision.    I am not saying she is all better, but I believe for her her it is best to build up her immune system and use natural meds to treat.

She was completely bed ridden,bleeding, cramping, fatigued and more.  she quickly said she was 75 percent better after going on the anti-inflammatory diet, taking vitamins and formulas prescribed by the naturalpath.       However, she is currently bedridden again, dealing with severe gas pains and bathroom urgency.    the naturalpath put her on another formula today along with some other vitamins and herbs.   We hope to see a good response soon.

I have to be careful to say this is the answer for everyone.    But I like that she (the naturalpath) is very professional, takes everything into consideration and has so many more natural options to chose from for our daughter.

If you dont respond to the meds you are taking, find a good naturalpath (do your research) and go for it.

wishing you the best


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for your response.
The reason I'm asking is that I've been given some pills and when I started reacting badly after the scopes last week, the pills didn't help (granted, I only had them for about 3-4 days afterward) and yet, upon taking turmeric and pepper supplements to try and help with the burning and inflammation, it began to settle significantly. Hubby saw a 180 degree changed in how I appeared to be feeling. The next morning, I took two more capsules to try and get rid of the remainder and I was better after that. I shied away from the pills they gave me thinking my body needed a rest. Have taken a couple of turmeric capsules in the morning ever since and sometimes at night. Been doing a lot better these past couple of days.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 30, 2014)

I wouldn't or if I did I would take what they say with a grain of  salt. Having been through so much and realize that only surgery and modern medicine made difference for me I think some of these fringe docs mean well but don't understand the severity and complexity of the illness. They often say oh do this and that as if it's so easy and not a serious disease. If you go, use caution.


----------



## amber_griffin (Jul 30, 2014)

I say combine ALL the knowledge you can. In my opinion, hit this disease from EVERY angle. You are your best advocate. I find GI docs to be scope and go docs (I'm sure there are some great ones out there tho).  We combine modern medicine, with supplements herbal and anything we may feel to be of use (my husband even wears a baltic amber necklace, like the ones that teething babies wear for inflammation and pain). We use diet, exercise and getting enough sleep. One may  not be enough in of itself, but if you combine multiple things, you may just open a whole new world of knowlege and "life".  I would never dismiss the words of a doctor OR a naturopathic one. Take in ALL of their knowledge, and apply it to your situation. Modern medicine alone doesn't work for everyone... its up to you to decide what is ultimately right for you!


----------



## DJW (Jul 30, 2014)

I started down that road early on. I got sicker and sicker. I trust the scientific process so I never went back.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Jul 30, 2014)

amber_griffin said:


> I say combine ALL the knowledge you can. In my opinion, hit this disease from EVERY angle. You are your best advocate. I find GI docs to be scope and go docs (I'm sure there are some great ones out there tho).  We combine modern medicine, with supplements herbal and anything we may feel to be of use (my husband even wears a baltic amber necklace, like the ones that teething babies wear for inflammation and pain). We use diet, exercise and getting enough sleep. One may  not be enough in of itself, but if you combine multiple things, you may just open a whole new world of knowlege and "life".  I would never dismiss the words of a doctor OR a naturopathic one. Take in ALL of their knowledge, and apply it to your situation. Modern medicine alone doesn't work for everyone... its up to you to decide what is ultimately right for you!


I tend to go with the notion of holistic, I guess. With that being said, I don't mean holistic as the natural approach would mean, but I'm open to both natural and allopathic treatments. I guess figuring out what works best for various things and finding the happy medium is the trick. What I have learned about life thus far is it's not only about family, but it's about balance. If your life is out of balance (whether physically, mentally, or externally), it can affect your whole being. Trying to find what YOUR balance is, is definitely a challenge for some of us who might have a different 'norm' to another person.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Jul 30, 2014)

nogutsnoglory said:


> I wouldn't or if I did I would take what they say with a grain of  salt. Having been through so much and realize that only surgery and modern medicine made difference for me I think some of these fringe docs mean well but don't understand the severity and complexity of the illness. They often say oh do this and that as if it's so easy and not a serious disease. If you go, use caution.


I tend to be a bit wary of all medicine to some degree. I'm not paranoid, but if it doesn't feel right or doesn't seem right, regardless of the angle the specialist is coming from, I shy away from it. The first natural approach I'm using comes with no side-effects and would probably get its leaning from the ayurvedic medical arena, although I haven't seen anyone that practices Ayervedic medicine. It was through reading the web and finding something natural that might help. I'm just looking at other possibilities. I'm not interested in changing my 'lifestyle' in terms of belief etc, but am willing to make some changes to my physical (input/output) if it helps.

To put another perspective on it: Some people have said "Why don't you try medical grade CBD (cannabis oil) to treat your epilepsy". Why would I? I'm on a drug that gives me 100% control over it, has few side-effects (virtually none) and I'm not about to screw with my brain any further. Sure, there could be other things later on, but it's all about quality of life and one needs to weigh the pros and cons of meds versus side-effects and efficacy.


----------



## Jay Woodman (Jul 30, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> Thanks for your response.
> The reason I'm asking is that I've been given some pills and when I started reacting badly after the scopes last week, the pills didn't help (granted, I only had them for about 3-4 days afterward) and yet, upon taking turmeric and pepper supplements to try and help with the burning and inflammation, it began to settle significantly. Hubby saw a 180 degree changed in how I appeared to be feeling. The next morning, I took two more capsules to try and get rid of the remainder and I was better after that. I shied away from the pills they gave me thinking my body needed a rest. Have taken a couple of turmeric capsules in the morning ever since and sometimes at night. Been doing a lot better these past couple of days.


Interesting I just added turmeric to my supplement regimen. I like to be open to both traditional & naturopathic approaches.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Jay,

What I read about the turmeric, and you may have read a similar thing: It works best if you have black pepper with it - for absorption. Whether you eat turmeric and black pepper or consume it in a vitamin capsule (like I do) would probably be irrelevant. I hope it helps you. It hasn't cured me, but it's definitely helped with some of the inflammation, which is fantastic.


----------



## Jay Woodman (Jul 30, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> What I read about the turmeric, and you may have read a similar thing: It works best if you have black pepper with it - for absorption. Whether you eat turmeric and black pepper or consume it in a vitamin capsule (like I do) would probably be irrelevant. I hope it helps you. It hasn't cured me, but it's definitely helped with some of the inflammation, which is fantastic.


Thanks!  I also read that you should have black pepper with a curcumin supplement. I just purchased a CurcuViva Curcumin. First time ever trying curcumin!


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Jul 30, 2014)

Jay Woodman said:


> Thanks!  I also read that you should have black pepper with a curcumin supplement. I just purchased a CurcuViva Curcumin. First time ever trying curcumin!


Exactly! I looked up the product you have and it's similar to mine by the looks of it (different manufacturer) I have Curcurmin Synergy (Turmeric Supreme) with the black pepper already added, but yours states it has high bio-availability...assuming it means it's easily absorbed. 

It would be nice if collectively we could all find things that actually help that aren't 'drugs', but digestive aids and relievers that seem to be helping. As I travel along in this journey, I will continue to let people know if I find something that helps me that might help others. Drugs and surgery alone can't be the only answers.


----------



## zeplin (Aug 1, 2014)

I have been taking a much more natural approach by eating only fruits and vegatables. Also making sure they are all organic and it has been helping a lot. It is amazing the power of eating right.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 1, 2014)

zeplin said:


> I have been taking a much more natural approach by eating only fruits and vegatables. Also making sure they are all organic and it has been helping a lot. It is amazing the power of eating right.


Reducing the amount of pesticides and altered ingredients in your diet has to be a benefit. I'm glad it's helping.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 3, 2014)

I just confirmed I cannot eat lettuce. I had a salad this evening and it made me feel really rotten. I went and got some crystallized ginger to see if that might help. It feels like I have a gnawing in my gut. I'd already tried ice cream and nexium and I had the turmeric shortly after dinner (or so I thought - I may not have had the turmeric -it seems to be fairly effective -, but don't want to overload my system with the same thing since life is supposed to rely on balance).


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 4, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> So, out of the blue I was thinking "I should go see a naturopath".


Hello. I am new here. 

I have UC and have had it for almost fifteen years. 

I use to go the conventional route with mixed results. 

I started to see a naturopath in 2011 and started to see a herbalist in 2013, and these are two of the *best decisions* I have ever made.

Between them they sorted my diet out, helped me cope with associated depression, emotions and stress, put me on some excellent supplements and got me on a herbal medicine regime.

I feel better than I have felt in years, and things are slowly getting better each day.  

Well that is my experience.

Never say never - but I hope I never go the conventional route again.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 4, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> What I read about the turmeric,


Hello. I found that many turmeric tablets do not break down or absorb well. I have found that many pass straight through me still intact!

The very best one I have tried (from the naturopath) is Thorne Research Meriva-500 Curcumin Phytosome. Although I found relief within weeks of taking it, it took about three months of daily use to *really* kick-in.

But I have just upped the ante by swapping to a liquid extract from my herbalist; for better absorption. 

Turmeric is one of the supplements along with Vitamin D, that I have found most particularly helpful for UC.


----------



## UnXmas (Aug 4, 2014)

I have to say no. I went through a period in which I tried all sorts of alternative treatments for my digestive problems, from herbal supplements to diets with no processed food, to hypnotherapy to reiki to spiritual healing to food intolerance testing to homeopathy and a load of others. Not one of them had a beneficial effect, some made my physical symptoms worse (the various diets I tried, which also caused me to loose weight which I couldn't afford to loose); in general they took a huge toll on me emotionally, as many of the practitioners I saw didn't want to know when I told them what they'd sold me wasn't working, and the constant disappointment and feeling like a failure were awful. Plus there was, of course, a financial cost.

I was very young (a teenager) when I tried these alternative things. I learned to employ a great deal of scepticism, not just about alternative and natural medicine, but about people in general.

Conventional medicine - medications and surgery - have helped me enormously. I've also had medication that didn't help, or which gave me bad side effects. And I've seen many conventional doctors who were just ignorant or horrible people (often both). I've come to the conclusion that conventional medicine has the potential to really help in many cases, but it has to be wielded by the right doctor. Alternative medicine just doesn't have that potential.

I do think lifestyle, and the physical elements of lifestyle - diet, exercise, etc. - play a big, big role in physical and mental health, but I don't believe a "natural" diet is necessarily the healthiest. I do just fine with foods with additives and sugar and other stuff often labelled as unnatural and therefore bad. A diet with junk in moderation, provided it gives you everything you need, can be best. What really damages my digestive system, is the fibre found in raw fruit and veg, wholegrains, nuts and seeds and other supposedly healthy or natural foods.

For me at least, I do find exercise beneficial physically and mentally, though the amount and type of exercise clearly has to be adapted to the individual and their situation at any given time. Sleep is a major factor with me - I need plenty of good sleep (going to bed fairly early usually, sometimes napping during the day, and always getting up early), which makes me feel so much better all round, though, again, that's just me. So I do recognise the role of what could be termed an holistic approach to health, involving these background factors, but I don't think people necessarily need to go and see a practitioner in order to improve in these areas. I also employ medication to help me achieve the sleep I need.

Natural does not mean good, or healthy, and unnatural does not mean bad or unhealthy.


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Aug 4, 2014)

I watch a programme on channel 4 in the uk on Mondays which I find very interesting it's about food and mainly ways food are produced I always thought thought that it involved lots of chemical and 
 flavouring,junk mainly but have been surprised that a lot of food production is very clean ,scientific and is basically home cooking but on an industrial scale.i have a friend how works in a very large well known bakery in Scotland he says the same thing it's the same process used at home but in a very large way,he also mentioned that hygiene and cleanliness were no.1 priorities,good to know.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 4, 2014)

SmellyMelly said:


> Hello. I found that many turmeric tablets do not break down or absorb well. I have found that many pass straight through me still intact!
> 
> The very best one I have tried (from the naturopath) is Thorne Research Meriva-500 Curcumin Phytosome. Although I found relief within weeks of taking it, it took about three months of daily use to *really* kick-in.
> 
> ...


The turmeric I'm taking is curcuma longa with black pepper. The black pepper also aids in absorption, but I totally get what you mean about a liquid form. It will get into the blood stream easier and quicker. I went to the herbal shop the other day and a lady handed me some B12 pills, but since I shouldn't be deficient and have an issue with the area that absorbs B12, I don't think pills are the way to go and I opted for a more expensive throat spray.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 4, 2014)

UnXmas,

I agree that natural doesn't necessarily mean healthy. It's like being a vegetarian doesn't necessarily mean someone's eating healthy. It just means they're avoiding meat. Unnatural, or processed isn't going to kill us, but I think everything in moderation (including moderation). Or everything we can stomach in moderation - because I just found out that lettuce is one of the foods I can't eat (not many great nutrients in a lettuce anyway, but it did contain water).


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 4, 2014)

Axelfl3333 said:


> I watch a programme on channel 4 in the uk on Mondays which I find very interesting it's about food and mainly ways food are produced I always thought thought that it involved lots of chemical and
> flavouring,junk mainly but have been surprised that a lot of food production is very clean ,scientific and is basically home cooking but on an industrial scale.i have a friend how works in a very large well known bakery in Scotland he says the same thing it's the same process used at home but in a very large way,he also mentioned that hygiene and cleanliness were no.1 priorities,good to know.


Some of the foods that are processed are processed using questionable chemicals and that in large doses they can damage our health, but the problem is, we don't always know which and there are so many. In the US (I'm a migrant from NZ), I've been amazed at how artificial a lot of the food is that is available. The food in NZ was more expensive, but I also think that a lot of it was better quality. If I paid the same price for food (dollar for dollar - ignore currency conversion as the NZ dollar is worth less), then what it would cost to feed my family organic and minimally processed foods in the US is what it would probably cost to feed my family on regular foods in NZ. We have a few processed foods, but by and large a lot of our stuff is now home made. It's cheaper and we know what we're getting (it wouldn't be if we were in NZ), but we still have a bit of junk too. We're not health nuts by any means. I have a sweet tooth, which I have to try and curb, as the nasty come down from sugar is horrid and it doesn't take much to make me crash.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 5, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> I don't think pills are the way to go and I opted for a more expensive throat spray.


You are correct. Pills are *not* the way at least not for people with UC and C. The stuff you spray directly on your tongue absorbs B12 much better. Also don't just see a shop assistant at a herbal store. To get the best treatment you need to consult with an actual qualified herbalist or naturopath. A shop assistant gave me a slippery elm tablet which was useless because SE is meant so coat the whole tract and tablets won't do that. The herbalist suggested the powder and/or marshmallow root powder because of the mucilage soothing effect. Both the powders have worked wonders for me too, where the pills/capsules/tablet did nothing.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 5, 2014)

I also looked at marshmallow root because it appears to be in a lot of cleansers, but wasn't sure if it might cause diarrhea (I'm one of those that isn't having that as a symptom). I agree, powders are probably better. The less obstruction between the nutrient and the blood stream the better.  I used to have Spirulina powder in my smoothies years ago, just because it was supposed to be really good for you and I can handle the slightly musty smell - should probably get some more.

The lady whom I spoke to the other day knew her Vitamin B12s and would have recommended one but it was sold out. But she showed me the best one. It doesn't have to convert in your body, so I went for that. I'm not sure of a herbalist in town. I know there's at least ONE naturopath, but am thinking of exploring through books specifically on IBDs and natural methods. Until they know what they're treating, conventional medical experts are just guessing and prescribing stuff that may not work.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 5, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> but am thinking of exploring through books specifically on IBDs and natural methods.


You seem to be on the same path that I have been on for a while.

The marshmallow root _should_ be OK as it is very gentle. And because traditionally and presently it is used by practitioners to treat IBD. Because of its mucilage content is can be used for both diarrhea and constipation. If you have diarrhea it helps to dry things up, and if you have constipation it helps to get things going. 

It has other healing properties that help IBD too. From past experiences with anything new, I find it is best to start slowly with a low dose and build up my tolerance levels, rather than going in gung-ho in all guns blazing in the beginning.

Because I have only made a few posts, they won’t let me post proper links. But if you wanted to search further, the following has information in relation to IBD and marshmallow: 

herbwisdom.com/herb-marshmallow.html

You just add the www at the beginning

Slippery Elm powder is fantastic too. In the mornings if I have loose bowels and have to travel on public transport, I will have some SEP and it works wonders. I just use a teaspoon of SEP in a little water and then ten minutes later you have a paste that you can add to smoothies or juices. You could even add water and drink it, but the taste is a little off without something else to hide it. 

My own background is seeing the gastroenterologist and doctor for many years and both of them telling me that diet and supplements were a waste of time and money, as they would not work. I got so depressed, despondent and suicidal and I was not really getting any better. 

The drugs were managing the disease only - I was not actually getting better. In sheer desperation and because I was often too ill to leave the house, *I started exploring through books specifically on IBDs and natural methods. *

From there I learnt that “gluey” foods like cheese, wheat / gluten should be avoided by IBD sufferers. I also learnt that green kale juices, liquid chlorophyll, wheatgrass and spirulina were good for IBD sufferers. 

I started experimenting and found I felt MUCH better avoiding gluey foods – the cramping, mucous, bleeding and pain went away, and I felt fantastic with more energy and my bowels were calmer. 

I also found that the green stuff worked wonders and calmed me down and actually seemed to improve my condition. A bit more reading lead me onto L-Glutamine supplement powder and over time that started to help to. 

But I was a bit frazzled with so much information to take in, that I saw a naturopath and told her what I had discovered. She said I was on the right path and had the right ideas, but she then took it even further and introduced me to other beneficial foods and supplements. 

She also helped me with my emotions, stress and depression since all three are intertwined and connected to IBD. 

My naturopath is also an herbalist but she does not keep a dispensary on premises, so then I started working with an herbalist who has a dispensary and things have improved even more. Both know exactly what I am taking because they prescribed the medicine, so there is no possibility of overdosing. 

I feel very well looked after. And then if I discover anything else I feel may help, I contact them and they will either say yes or no, and then explain why – so I am learning more as I go on.

I still retain my gastroenterologist and doctor, but I just never see them now because my needs are met elsewhere. 

I should also mention that the first naturopath I saw did not have much experience with UC but she still managed to improve my situation. My second and present naturopath and the herbalist both have extensive knowledge of and experience with IBD. They have both successful treated a number of IBD sufferers. So you may have to ask round rather than going to the first person you come across.

I would be interested to hear what other ideas you have discovered on the natural front, as I am always keen to learn more and something may help me too.

Cheers

Melanie


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 5, 2014)

Interesting thread - I've been thinking about Naturopathy a lot lately.

I do not currently see a Naturopath, but I would be open to trying one if I could find one who's IBD knowledgeable (great point, SmellyMelly!) and who would network with my GI.



SmellyMelly said:


> My second and present naturopath and the herbalist both have extensive knowledge of and experience with IBD. They have both successful treated a number of IBD sufferers.


SmellyMelly: How do your naturopath and herbalist evaluate your disease activity / remission? Do they periodically check labs for inflammation markers, etc?


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Melanie for your insightful post on your experiences. I will check out the link on marshmallow powder as I was wondering about that. 

Inkystinky: Good question about the evaluation methods. I'm curious too.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 5, 2014)

I just read the information on the page and I don't think Marshmallow would be something I would remotely consider based on my medical history. At least not without consulting a Naturopath or herbalist first. Great information though. Seems to be a well balanced site.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 5, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> I don't think Marshmallow would be something I would remotely consider based on my medical history. At least not without consulting a Naturopath or herbalist first. .



Of course not. :eek2: You should NEVER self diagnose or self prescribe. Far too risky.

You certainly are on the right track there 

This is because certain supplements cannot be mixed with certain drugs. And certain supplements cannot be taken with certain health issues (i.e.) some herbs mix very badly with blood thinning medications, and some herbs should be limited with asthmatics.   

Every supplement related item I have ever taken, was only *after* first consulting with a professional natural health doctor, naturopath or herbalist. 

Most health stores have a qualified naturopath on their staff who can guide you. But they can only guide you. And it is then your free choice to take the supplement. They cannot prescribe, they can only answer your questions in regards to said supplement. I have done this a few times in the past. 

But legally they cannot actually "prescribe a medicine or regime" to you, until you have sat down with them at a face-to-face appointment, and had an in-depth consultation that records your entire health, your family's health and takes your past and present medication history into account. 

It costs a lot of money and many years to go through university and qualify as a natural health doctor, naturopath or herbalist. They are then regulated and bound by strict "Duty of Care" under their practicing insurance. And if they don't comply they can be barred from practicing.  

Again I cannot post links as new here but the following two websites should hopefully put your mind at ease as they cover ethics and other legal stuff:

naturopathic.org/content.asp?contentid=57

americanherbalistsguild.com/ethics

Just add the www again

For an even better experience,  you could also see a herbalist who is also extensively trained in iridology. But they are very hard to find. I have only found one and she is so popular that she is fully booked until February 2015. Got my name on the waiting list.

Also should mention that if the marshmallow powder does not suit, then the herbal liquid extract may suit instead. Or the tea is extremely gentle. But always double check with a natural health professional first.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 5, 2014)

InkyStinky said:


> I do not currently see a Naturopath, but I would be open to trying one if I could find one who's IBD knowledgeable (great point, SmellyMelly!) and who would network with my GI.


Hello

I have told my GI and doctor what I am doing. They are fully aware of everything. They do not wholly agree. And my GI does not approve. But my doctor does approve and is on board and respects my decisions. 

Both my naturopath and herbalist have been in contact with him on occasion and he with them. I don't need to see my GI and doctor but I will update them occasionally via letter for my file. 

If I was still on medication then of course I would need everyone to band together and co-operate. _But I no longer take medication so this does not apply to my case. _

If you can get everyone communicating and working together for your best interests that would be excellent. 




InkyStinky said:


> How do your naturopath and herbalist evaluate your disease activity / remission?


The same way doctors do. 




InkyStinky said:


> Do they periodically check labs for inflammation markers, etc?


Just to be safe, I get all the relevant blood tests and lab reports done once or twice a year. 

I get a list of things to check from my naturopath and herbalist (usually the same things) and take that list to my doctor. He then writes a request for the blood tests / lab work, and I get them done. 

Once the results are in, one copy goes to my doctor, one copy to my naturopath and the other to my herbalist. 

If anything is on "alert" they will all contact me. So far fingers crossed I have only had two alerts since 2011, and they have now both been corrected. 

The whole Vitamin D thing was most interesting a few years ago. I have everything tested. And my doctor said the tests were all fine. But I got a call alert from my naturopath to say my Vitamin D levels were too low. Doctor said fine. Naturopath said not. 

I went with my Naturopaths advice on the matter, since she has helped me the most and got the best results so far. I took her recommended dose supplement for VitD and my UC improved dramatically. 

I am due for another round of testing soon and will be interested to see any improvement on last year.


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 5, 2014)

SmellyMelly said:


> If you can get everyone communicating and working together for your best interests that would be excellent.


Thanks! That's what I'm looking for... I'm going to be relocating soon to an area of the country with a much wider range of healthcare options and up-to-date GIs, so I'm excited to see what I can find!

Hope everything's well with your labs!


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 5, 2014)

Melanie, it sounds like your doctor is on board with the natural approach because you're keeping your allopathic doctor in the loop with health, tests etc. They see you as sensible, not irresponsible and genuinely seek to help yourself. A doctor is a guide - they cannot tell you what to do - only give you their best recommendations and if that also includes seeing a Naturopath who cares for your health, but with a more natural approach, then the mainstream doctor should not feel like a patient is being stolen, but rather - there's a multifaceted approach or a more holistic one. 

Just out of curiosity: How much time do you get to spend with your Naturopath on an average consult or check-in. Part of the reason mainstream doctors often fail is because they don't get to spend time with their patients and I'm sure this is frustrating for many of the doctors too (not just the patients).


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 5, 2014)

SmellyMelly said:


> So far fingers crossed I have only had two alerts since 2011, and they have now both been corrected.


One of the alerts was about inflammation levels. Something to do with elevated White Blood Cell count. Got the annual tests, the result showed up, got the alerts from naturopath and doctor. And naturopath took action. 

She did a consultation with me and from what I told her from recent life events, she instructed me accordingly, and I had to make changes to my life. Things like diet, stress reduction and relaxation, plus of course strengthening my immune system with herbs from a recent infection that failed to improve with antibiotics from the doctor. _The antibiotics really messed up the flora in my gut which badly contributed to greater poor health. Took ages to correct and recover. _

All these different steps helped to lower the count. It was a bit more involved than that but it was in 2012 so I cannot remember all the ins and outs now. Next blood tests were all fine for WBC's.

Naturopath and herbalists are thoroughly educated and trained; pretty much trained to the same knowledge level as medical doctors. Although of course they are not qualified to perform surgery or dispense drugs. Plus they also tend to be on top of all the latest scientific findings and research, so keep their skill level at the forefront of medicine and healing. 

If you are worried, then just ring around and ask some questions. If they don’t resonate well with you or satisfy your needs then keeping ringing until you find someone who can help you. Some naturopaths (just like doctors) have special interests in particular fields like womens health and childbirth or diabetics. And whilst they can still assist you, you are better to find one who has an interest and has successfully treated IBS and IBD. I would also suggest finding someone who has a few years experience already; rather than someone who has just graduated. 

My naturopath has been in practice for nineteen years and my herbalist in practice for fifteen. Both have private and successful practices. They focus on clinical nutrition, scientifically researched supplements and herbs, evidence-based education for holistic treatments.

Make sure the naturopathic doctor is registered and fully qualified. Just as you would if you were seeing a medical doctor. And if you can get everyone to communicate and co-operate with each other - you will have the best health care available.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 5, 2014)

I still cannot post links as too new, so again add the www yourselves:

nutritionfacts.org/topics/ulcerative-colitis/

nutritionfacts.org/topics/crohns-disease/

Above are a few interesting videos from Dr. Greger

drgreger.org/

Cheers

Melanie 
Really NOT so smelly :ylol2:


----------



## my little penguin (Aug 5, 2014)

But do you get yearly scopes or imaging ( MRI /ct, pillcam )???
Since the disease can be silent and bloodwork normal ( my kiddo had this) while still doing unknown to you evil damage ??
Bloodwork is not enough by itself .

Not matter what method you are using the disease needs to be monitored through blood scopes and imaging .
Otherwise you can't know the method of choices is working for you or just making you feel better .

I personally would not use a naturopath .
There needs to be controlled proven scientfic experiments so the unknown doesn't sneak up .
Also my kiddo is very young and still needs to grow a lot and can't afford any excess damage from being a trial .


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 6, 2014)

my little penguin said:


> But do you get yearly scopes


I have a colonoscopy every two years. 



my little penguin said:


> I personally would not use a naturopath.


Your choice. 

Personally it has worked brilliantly for me. 

Cheers

Mel


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 6, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> Just out of curiosity: How much time do you get to spend with your Naturopath on an average consult or check-in. Part of the reason mainstream doctors often fail is because they don't get to spend time with their patients and I'm sure this is frustrating for many of the doctors too (not just the patients).


Sorry I missed your question before.

A face to face appointment with my naturopath lasts 90 minutes. This is for new patients and follow up appointments for repeat patients. 

She also does 60 mins by Skype for repeat patients only; if you cannot get to her office.

I can also email and telephone her anytime I like within office hours and have a chat or ask for guidance.

My herbalist does not do email or Skype - I have to go to her clinic for 60 - 90 minute appointments.

In contrast, an appointment with my GI use to last about 15 - 30 mins. And my doctor who is chronically overworked can only see me for 5 - 10 mins most days, unless I book an extra long session (and pay through the nose for it!) for 15 - 20 mins.

The naturopath and herbalist have long sessions because they go through everything: your health, drug and supplement history, family history, how you are sleeping, are you stressing, how are your bowel movements, what do they look like, what does your tongue look like, does it have a coating, what are you eating, how are you feeling emotionally, go through your food diary, do a relaxing meditation if ultra stressed and anxious, how are your moods / hormones, any changes since last appointment, etc...etc...etc...


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. In terms of duration of consult, that's kind of what I figured. It's not just an immediate health check, but also an overall mind, body, spirit eval. Holistic. I just needed the confirmation. I have a great rapport with my nurse, but hardly a thing with my primary doctor. I spend more time with a nurse or P.A. My doctor is nice, but obviously has to meet her quota for the practice.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 7, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> It's not just an immediate health check, but also an overall mind, body, spirit eval. Holistic.


The first appointment will be overall; the second and so on are more immediate. 

They both got my case history and family history in first appointment, so don't need again. 

But second appointment and so on will build and flow on from the first. 

Each time I go I have to normally fine tweak something or they give me a new diet instruction to follow and then will follow up next time to make sure I did it.........and to tell me off if I didn't  

They are pretty much to the point and don't moddle coddle me. They say it is my responsibility to get myself well and to make necessary changes to reach that goal, and they can only be there to guide me along the right path. 

I like this because it gives me the power to be responsible for all the good and bad choices I make. I feel empowered by this. 

Before with the doctor, I constantly felt out of control or like I was giving all my power away. Because I expected him to fix me with his drugs without me making any changes. And often he gave me no choice even if the drugs were making me sick. 

This is just me. I don't expect anyone else to agree or even understand.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, after my latest experiences in trying to get to the proverbial bottom of my intestinal ailments, I'm now back to square one with the next step a CT E and a new batch of drugs that I'm not sure are compatible with either my body or my brain. The drugs aren't cheap and the CT E won't be either. I suspect they won't be able to do anything. So, I've decided that I'm going to continue treating naturally (as it seems to be helping) and next time I do have a flare up bad enough, I'm going to the only naturopath I know of in town as natural treatments seem to be more effective, even if not knowing the exact root cause. I'm self-managing better with what I have. I have some manuka honey coming which is MGO 550, so it might help fix my gastritis. H. Pylori is not the cause. The benefits to the tests I have had done is I have established (again) that I don't have Celiac Sprue and don't have pre-cancerous cells. Through my own initiative, I think I've been helping myself more than they have. And it's been a lot cheaper. I don't expect a cure. It's hard to cure something that nobody knows what it is. The doctor is now starting to rethink his Crohn's suspicion and now suggesting IBS. I hate that answer as it's an umbrella term for we don't know. So, a naturopath might be beneficial for me at this stage. I've done conventional twice in a span of 8 years and reached no conclusions yet. So, if they don't know, it's better to use natural therapies to try and reduce inflammation and increase energy - that's how I see it. 

Melanie, I appreciate your insights. As I appreciate everyone's. We are all unique and conventional works for some and not for others. Just like alternative or more natural approaches works for some and not for others. My brain disorder is suppressed with conventional treatments and I'm not willing to risk that by trying au natural. I found what works in that department and it's in the mainstream, but for this...I think alternative / Ayurvedic might be the way to go.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 20, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> The doctor is now starting to rethink his Crohn's suspicion and now suggesting IBS. I hate that answer as it's an umbrella term for we don't know. So, a naturopath might be beneficial for me at this stage.


Although Crohns and Ulcerative Colitis and Irritable Bowel Syndrome are all different diseases; naturopathic medicine pretty much treats them all the same under the same umbrella. 

Just like exactly the same drugs being used for both C & UC. My doctor gave me a drug for UC that was also used for arthritis. 

Naturopaths will use the same methods for all inflammatory diseases - so if you don''t know what you have got, that would suit you fine. 

Of course will be some variances depending on the individual persons needs and past health, but pretty much treated the same. 

They will do things like detoxing (especially if you have previously been on lots of drugs/medication), healing the whole GIT, reducing internal inflammation through supplements, herbs and diet, strengthening and improving the immune system, etc....I will get my list and post back,


----------



## UnXmas (Aug 20, 2014)

SmellyMelly said:


> Although Crohns and Ulcerative Colitis and Irritable Bowel Syndrome are all different diseases; naturopathic medicine pretty much treats them all the same under the same umbrella.
> 
> Just like exactly the same drugs being used for both C & UC. My doctor gave me a drug for UC that was also used for arthritis.
> 
> ...


I think there's a far larger difference between IBS and Crohn's/UC than between Crohn's and UC (or between UC and arthritis). 

As Eternal_Howl said about IBS: 



> t's an umbrella term for we don't know.


All sorts of different conditions get labeled as IBS - many of them misdiagnoses that would be realised if further testing were done. But one major difference is that IBS does not cause inflammation - if inflammation is found in the digestive tract, it's not IBS. (I'm aware that there is some new thinking that IBS might involve a minor kind of inflammation, but that's far from certain yet.) The steroids, surgery, etc. known to be effective for IBD are not used for IBS. I can imagine some dietary recommendations that may help with IBD may also help with some cases of IBS, but I'd be wary of anyone who tries to treat them in the same way, especially in an individual where there is as yet no clear diagnosis, and IBD is a possibility but hasn't been ruled out.


----------



## Hope345 (Aug 25, 2014)

My other daughter is not diagnosed yet either.  She has started to self treat as well.  One thing that is finally working for her is apple cider vinegar.    It helps balance out the gut.  however, it has taken a couple of months for that to work.  and lots of good probiotics, and then anti gas tea....     it is certainly a process as you know

she found out she was extremely  allergic to dairy but eliminated that didnt seem to change her symptoms.       There are also teas brand traditional medicine, that has a lot of good herbs that our naturalpath often recommends.

do you get an "acidy" stomach too?

hope you find what works best for you.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 25, 2014)

UnXmas,
I wrote my comments a bit early. I have since found out IBS does not cause inflammation, so it can't be that.

Hope, 
I too was questioning lactose. I was doing more reading last night because I'm not sure what my gut is doing today, or if I'm heading into another few days of pain like last week. I don't drink heaps of milk, but have it in my coffee and do have ice cream and yoghurt. I have read it doesn't necessarily cause nasty side effects though, which might be why your daughter didn't notice a significant change. 

I never really used to get an acidy stomach (I mean the gut is acidic, but I know what you mean). I think that's changing because of the gastritis (not caused by H. Pylori). Not sure why I have that. 

The only herbal teas I really don't mind are usually lemon teas, but they're not green teas. I haven't tried peppermint tea. Does it taste a bit pepperminty, or is it a green peppermint tea? I guess I don't care for the brewed tea taste, if that makes sense. 

Apple cider vinegar can be good, but I know some people can find it harsh. I sometimes take vinegar for a sore throat, but haven't had one for quite a few months. It's an old remedy Mum used to give me when we were poor and couldn't afford syrups and if you get it early in a sore throat (initial onset), I've found it can clear it up before it gets worse. Haven't had that happen in a while though. Thanks for the support. I've got a few hours to deliberate about keeping an appointment for a CTE. I'm really conflicted about it financially because I just seem to be on a merry-go-round. I want to get to the bottom of it and be able to treat it, but at the same time, sick of it always seeming like it's nothing. Traditional CT with contrast did show some of the issues in May though.


----------



## rygon (Aug 25, 2014)

peppermint tea is made from either 100% peppermint leaves or a mixture of peppermint leaves and nettle leaves.

Both a great tasting in my eyes, and can be easily grown at home as well.

Just on another note. Remember every known thing is actually natural, otherwise it would be supernatural (and there's no evidence for any of this so far) but not everything is good for you.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 25, 2014)

UnXmas said:


> I think there's a far larger difference between IBS and Crohn's/UC than between Crohn's and UC (or between UC and arthritis).


Yes there is


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 25, 2014)

rygon said:


> Just on another note. Remember every known thing is actually natural, otherwise it would be supernatural (and there's no evidence for any of this so far) but not everything is good for you.



Too true. 

There are many natural things that could make you very very sick or even kill you. 

_That is why you should never self medicate._

Many people pick wild mushrooms to eat which are natural but end up picking toadstools instead and dying. 

In herbal medicine, Lily of the Valley can be helpful at the right doses and concentration........but if you pick and eat the leaf and flower in the wild you will likely die. 

That is also why you would need to see an experienced, qualified, professional and accredited naturopath, herbalist, natural health practitioner, or whoever you are seeing.

You would not trust your health to a trainee doctor or your mechanic would you. You would only put your trust in someone qualified.

Then again, even overdosing on pharmaceutical prescription medication can very easily kill you too. That is what a large percentage of people die from - wrong medication or too much of it, that was prescribed by their doctor or at the hospital.

So we are all doomed  give up now.........


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope345 said:


> One thing that is finally working for her is apple cider vinegar.    It helps balance out the gut.  however, it has taken a couple of months for that to work.



Yes, I am doing this every morning too. 

Taste vile but seems to help.......along with diet, supplements, herbal medicine, meditation for stress reduction. It is a combination of things that help not one stand alone treatment.

How is she taking it? 

I am taking it first thing in the morning in warm water. Occasionally I add a little Manuka honey but normally just have it plain. I read this in a book and then when I got my new herbalist she confirmed that she wanted me to do this. 

I have been feeling much better since 2011 but since I also started on the herbal tonics that has just taken it up a whole other level.

My three main problems with UC are / were:

1) Pure exhaustion 
2) Losing bowel control......especially in a public place. Plus constant anxiety of needing to know where nearest toilet was.
3) Pain, blood & mucous

Whilst still not 100% as in cured; there has been a 100% improvement in all these things. And it has changed my life for the better. 

For me UC is now manageable and I am improving all the time. My quality of life has got better and I now longer feel "woe why me" depression. 

But my doctor and gastro did NOT get me to this point - my naturopath and herbalist and myself did.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 25, 2014)

My manuka honey arrived last week. But because I was so sick by the time it turned up, I've only had one spoonful of it. I should start taking it now I'm doing better. oddly, I"m from New Zealand and the first time I tasted it was last week. It's sold in supermarkets. I got the MGO 550+. It was the strongest I could find and I'd been meaning to get it for the family's medicine cabinet anyway. I now have a double reason to warrant having it. It's not cheap, but it's reputation precedes it. I was briefly looking for alternatives that might be sourced from the US (you know, support the economy you live in) and I heard about some Black Forest stuff, but either there isn't much in the way of real information, or it was just because the guy in Colorado lost his home and bee hives in the fires of 2013, I couldn't find a good cause to get something other than Manuka.

Glad you're doing better with your regime Melanie. I'll find my balance. As it is with conventional meds, finding the right thing that works in the more natural world also requires patience and time.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 25, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> My manuka honey arrived last week.


Manuka (the proper authentic stuff) is excellent. Certainly not cheap, but a great edition to your first aid kit. I do not like the taste and it certainly tastes different to the supermarket honey. But I have found it brilliant for totally getting rid of sore throats and for healing wounds.



Eternal_Howl said:


> My manuka honey arrived last week.


Yes it most certainly does. You average supplement takes three months to start *really working* as it should. But most people give up prior.


----------



## rygon (Aug 25, 2014)

SmellyMelly said:


> Too true.
> 
> 
> You would not trust your health to a trainee doctor or your mechanic would you. You would only put your trust in someone qualified.


Although I agree with the rest of your post, I would rather see a trainee doctor than a naturopath for a good reason. At least one of them is regulated and is using sound understanding of the human body and drug interactions.

In the UK at least Naturopaths are unregulated and can actually be your car mechanic.

I'm sure many will use sound judgement (learnt from science and medicine) but I'm also sure that others are not, and although I deeply know that they really believe they are helping, it's not always the case. As we all know instincts can sometime be wrong.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 25, 2014)

In the US, many naturopaths acquire their degree from an accredited university. I know what you're saying though, Rygon. Some courses in the subject are done via correspondence etc. Some are personal interest things (I guess in a way how I'm looking at things, but I'm not studying up on all of it).

All in all, if I know what I'm looking for and have a reasonable understanding of my own body, I think I'm able to treat myself for maintenance because that's how it looks like it's going to play out. I can't do surgery for a while yet and the conventional establishment are a bit baffled because the only way to really see what's going on is to open me up and even a small incision is going to take a few weeks to heal and if they find it needs work then, I'd feel obliged to get it over and done with. I'm not ready or in a financially viable position to do that right now. I'm the breadwinner, so I have to take care of myself the best way I can. I've gone through proper channels for a second time, but this time I've just canceled another CT scan, although this would have been a CTE. I had a root canal. Everything is so bloody expensive lol. I'm trying to save a tooth. The alternative will be more expensive. My bowel will probably need resection in the future, so I'll try and keep that as far into the future as possible by trying to maintain the inflammation to my best abilities and with as few side-effects as possible. So far, one flare in 3 months isn't bad. I was getting them every couple of weeks prior to hospitalization in May and then it settled again. I'm being more proactive about it now though - especially now they do see an issue.


----------



## rygon (Aug 25, 2014)

I really do feel for you, I cant believe the US are so selfish as not having public health care like the UK. Ok it isn't perfect but it does a bloody good job.

Just be cynical of everything. We know "western" medicine isnt perfect but it does have rigorous testing unlike alternative medicine. 

I found this website to be of use for information for treatments http://www.thecochranelibrary.com/view/0/index.html


----------



## Robrich (Aug 25, 2014)

Eternal
If you want to go natural this the best researched natural program, info, products available.
Her book is well worth the cost
She is/was a.crohns sufferer
http://www.jptwellnesscircle.com/catcontent/Become-A-Member/66/
A hit and miss approach won't work.
I am suffering from a nasty fistula
Docs have me on anti biotics for months, but infection still rampant, seton placement being scheduled, just started with her wild oregano oil a potent antibiotic and the improvement is quite noticeable.  
She has protocols for many symptoms
Good luck


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 26, 2014)

I got some wild oregano a couple of weeks back. I got it in case it turned out I had H. Pylori, but started rubbing it on my gum. Tastes nasty, but helped a bit with the pain. Thanks for the link. I will have a look.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

rygon said:


> Although I agree with the rest of your post, I would rather see a trainee doctor than a naturopath for a good reason. At least one of them is regulated and is using sound understanding of the human body and drug interactions.


Naturopaths are registered and regulated. They also have a sound understanding of the human body, and possible drug interactions. 

They get their Diplomas, Degrees, PhD's and Bachelor of Health Science and so on qualifications from a proper university. 

Part of such a qualification requires knowing and passing your exams in Anatomy & Physiology, including Pathology wet clinics (very hard). Just the same as a doctor does.

They don't get their certificate from the back of a cereal packet you know!


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

rygon said:


> Just be cynical of everything. We know "western" medicine isnt perfect but it does have rigorous testing unlike alternative medicine.


Alternative medicine does have rigorous testing and scientific evidence to back it up. 

Your country sounds very backwards otherwise.......and I know that is not the case because the British Herbal Pharmacopoeia is extremely well regarded around the rest of the world: 

https://www.pharmacopoeia.gov.uk/

Loads of good information out there if you care to look. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed


----------



## rygon (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not saying herbal medicine is bad as most drugs are based upon these and have been extensively tested. It's the products on the market in shops and internet that are not regulated with some having no scientific backing of actually helping.


----------



## Eternal_Howl (Aug 26, 2014)

A bit like the designer fad diet programs that come to market, Rygon?


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

SmellyMelly said:


> Alternative medicine does have rigorous testing and scientific evidence to back it up.


* I have just realised that I urgently need to clarify and differentiate. This whole thread is about seeing a naturopath and/or herbalist.......and so of course I was in that particular mindset when I wrote the above.  

The herbs or supplements you get from these professional practitioners in the UK would be listed on the Traditional Herbal Medicines Registration Scheme (i.e.) they are licensed, thoroughly tested, regulated and approved for prescribing.

There are about ten prescribing levels. The lowest level applies to supplements or medicines you buy over the counter and these all have to meet a certain standard to be sold in your country anyway. The highest level applies to more better quality and ultimately more potent prescription-only supplements or medicines and you cannot buy these without a prescription from your naturopath, herbalist or medical doctor. 

But of course you can buy anything you want off the internet at anytime from anywhere – often substances that have been banned in your country or not properly tested in the country of their origin (i.e.) not regulated.

That is why you need to have supplements and herbs prescribed by someone who knows what they are doing; rather than self-medicating with suspect stuff that contains goodness knows what from goodness knows where. *



*More information here:*

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Safetyinform...Herbalmedicines/Usingherbalmedicinessafely/#1

*General advice to consumers: *

"Remember that herbal remedies are medicines. As with any other medicine, you should use them with care while first ensuring they are the correct products for you. Also remember that the phrases ‘natural’, ‘herbal’ and ‘derived from plants’ do not necessarily mean ‘safe’. Many plants can be poisonous to humans, and many pharmaceutical medicines have been developed from plants using the powerful compounds they contain.

Any medicine - herbal or otherwise - has the potential to have adverse effects or side effects. Herbal medicines can also interact with other medicines you are taking. This could result in reduced or enhanced effects of the other medicines, including side effects. If you are consulting your doctor or pharmacist about your health or are about to have surgery or an operation, always tell them about any herbal medicines you are taking. 

_And of course you also need to tell your naturopath / herbalist what doctor prescribed medication you are taking too, as some herbs should not be taken with blood thinning medications and so on. _

As with all medicines, keep herbal medicines out of the sight and reach of children. 

*What you as a consumer need to know about how herbal medicines are regulated:*

Herbal medicines that meet assured standards. Registered traditional herbal medicines: A simplified registration scheme, the Traditional Herbal Medicines Registration Scheme (THR), began on 30 October 2005. Products are required to meet specific standards of safety and quality and be accompanied by agreed indications, based on traditional usage, and information for the patients on the safe use of the product. Consumers can find general advice on the operation of the Traditional Herbal Medicines Registration Scheme within the herbal medicines pages of this website. These products can be identified by a THR number on their label.

A 'certification mark' has also been introduced for product labels making it easier for consumers to identify THR products. Licensed and registered products are provided with approved patient information, which should be read before considering using the product. 

*Licensed herbal medicines: *

Some herbal medicines in the UK hold a product licence or marketing authorisation just like any other medicine. These are required to demonstrate safety, quality and be accompanied by the necessary information for safe usage. These products can be identified by a distinctive nine number product licence (PL) number on the product container or packaging which is pre-fixed by the letters PL".


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

*If anyone is concerned about this subject (and it seems a few of you are), then each country has their own regulations, here is more info for the UK:*

One of the main principles of naturopathy is “to do no harm”.  Its modalities and treatments do not encourage the use of invasive or overly harsh practices.  Naturopathy is a system that will suit anyone who wants a gentler, “whole-body” approach to well-being.  Suitably qualified naturopaths are registered by the General Council and Register of Naturopaths (GCRN) which sets standards of education and practical skills, and maintains and enforces a code of conduct.  

*http://www.nimh.org.uk/*

The National Institute of Medical Herbalists maintains a register of individual members, sets the profession’s educational standards and runs an accreditation system for training establishments, maintains mandatory programmes of professional development, provides codes of conduct, ethics and practise, has a complaints mechanism and disciplinary procedures, represents the profession, patients and the public through participation in external processes such as regulation of the profession and herbal medicine. 

*http://bhma.info/index.php/about-the-bhma/*

The British Herbal Medicine Association members include manufacturers of herbal medicines, herbal practitioners, companies involved in the supply of herbal raw materials and extracts, academics, pharmacists, retailers and students of phytotherapy. The Board endeavours to support the members through a range of activities and keeps a close watch on legislative developments affecting herbal medicine, liaising with regulatory authorities, industry forums and the media, providing advice and comment on new EU or UK legislation and guidelines, and commenting on specific issues.

*http://phytotherapists.org/about.php*

What is Phytotherapy? Phytotherapy is modern herbal medicine at its best. It applies scientific research and the highest professional standards to the practice of herbal medicine. It takes its name from the word used in other parts of Europe, where plants continue to be provided by doctors and pharmacists as ‘phytomedicines’. Phytotherapists use herbs from around the world, but particularly the British, European and North American herbal traditions. They choose the most effective herbs from the best quality sources. Phytotherapy encourages and adapts to a recent worldwide growth in scientific information on plant drugs and their effective and safe use. The methods used to evaluate herbal medicines are similar to those used by orthodox medicine. Yet, a herb contains many active ingredients unlike the single chemical in a drug, and may have several actions to support the body’s health.

*http://www.naturopaths.org.uk/about-us-2.html*

The British Naturopathic Association (BNA) is the professional body of practicing naturopaths who are registered with the General Council and Register of Naturopaths (GCRN) in the UK. Its main role is to support naturopaths in practice, and its main activities relate to promoting the profession, supporting practice in all its aspects, and providing professional development and training.

ALSO:

*http://gcrn.org.uk/*

*http://www.nna-uk.com/*

*http://www.bcom.ac.uk/introduction/what-is-naturopathy*



If this little lot does not put your minds at rest; then absolutely nothing will


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

Eternal_Howl said:


> In the US, many naturopaths acquire their degree from an accredited university. I know what you're saying though, Rygon. Some courses in the subject are done via correspondence etc.


Yes, you can get a naturopath certificate over the internet. 

But the governing organizations that I previously mentioned are NOT going to register someone as a qualified and competent member, when they did a six year course in only twelve weeks or twelve months.

You don’t do naturopathic exams or wet clinic or clinical practice by correspondence either – these fundamental components of a degree or diploma take years (not weeks) to complete at college or university.  

Legally you cannot practice with a certificate. A certificate is a general interest course only. You need a degree or diploma in higher education to practice naturopathic medicine. 

The course also needs to be completed at a government approved and recognized college or university. _Joe Bloggs Naturopathic College behind the bakery is unlikely to meet required standards._ 

You can get practically any qualification over the internet; but that does not necessarily mean you can use it for anything worthwhile. I could get a financial planning certificate over the internet, but the Bank of England is not likely to give me a job solely on that. 

If your mechanic dabbles in naturopathy from a general interest point of view and has a certificate he got over the internet - but without the necessary proper qualifications to back him up - then follow his advice at your own peril.   

Otherwise, use basic common sense and take steps to find a properly qualified and registered naturopath and/or herbalist……….as I have been saying over and over throughout this whole thread.

Hope that clears up your concern about the subject.


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

Just one more point:

And yes of course, diplomas, degrees and higher education are offered via the internet too:

But you need to look at the finer details:

1) Is the online college recognized and their courses accredited by a governing body or the appropriate government department

2) Does the course comply with the National Standard

3) Will the associations I mentioned previously recognise and approve the said internet qualifications for membership

My local college offers distant learning; but that is different from internet learning.

You still have to complete everything a normal student would: pass set assignments, attend the college to sit exams, and complete wet lab and practical supervised clinic ...............and these stages are lacking in solely internet qualifications.

I think that about covers it; unless you can think of anything else?


----------



## SmellyMelly (Aug 26, 2014)

On another note entirely now, as the other issue has been totally flogged I think! 

A few years ago I read an interesting published scientific paper about Calendula and inflammation and IBD. 

Upon further research on PubMed I found some promising studies that pipped my interest further. 

I then read everything I could lay my hands on, and actually tried some dried Calendula in a tea infusion form, with small but still beneficial results. 

From there, I had a consultation with an herbalist to discuss my findings. She confirmed everything I had read and showed me more research that I had not seen. My naturopath also sent me even more studies after I questioned her about the subject.  

After that I was even more eager to try a higher quality and more potent Calendula, in the form of a herbal tonic. 

I am now taking a prescribed herbal mix which includes Calendula as one of its components. 

All been very helpful.

And the rest as they say is history.


----------



## Liquid Bacon (Aug 29, 2014)

I tried the naturopath/chiropractor route as a teenager when we ran out of conventional meds to try, and all it really did was waste a bunch of money. We really gave it a good long try, with a complete diet overhaul, all kinds of herbs and supplements, spinal adjustments, acupuncture, you name it. Nothing worked.

In the end, doing the tube feeding for a year till I turned 18 and could get on biologics is all that worked for me.


----------



## UnXmas (Aug 29, 2014)

Liquid Bacon said:


> I tried the naturopath/chiropractor route as a teenager when we ran out of conventional meds to try, and all it really did was waste a bunch of money. We really gave it a good long try, with a complete diet overhaul, all kinds of herbs and supplements, spinal adjustments, acupuncture, you name it. Nothing worked.


That was pretty much my experience too - a bit of a variation in the particular alternative practices I tried, but I tried so many, and for different problems, and _nothing_ alternative ever helped me. Conventional medications and surgery have helped me so much. I've had some truly terrible mainstream doctors, and I've had medications that didn't work or had some side effects, but I've concluded that conventional medicine has the potential ability to do good, when the right people are directing it.


----------



## sadjourney (Sep 1, 2014)

I cured my IBD with nutrition.  Removed the irritants of gluten and dairy.  I then did a green vegetable and fruit drink every morning.  Every color of the rainbow.  I took slippery elm bark.  I no longer have IBD, because it is manmade disease.  The doctors only use disorder to fatten their paychecks and client lists.  All their drugs are either bandaids or placebos, because they never actually heal anything.  My job is to get this information out there.  People are going to do what they want, but at least I'm putting the information out there.  I HEALED MY INTESTINES.  You have to heal and stop damaging yourself with "medicine".  Anything a doctor prescribes only creates more imbalance inside your body.  Healing is only done by your body, so if you create the right environment, your body can heal.  It is that simple.  No doctor has ever been a healer, because they don't possesses that ability.  It is up to your body.  They can only hide symptoms, but heal, not they can not.


----------

